# recording



## Keendawg (Mar 27, 2006)

i donno if this kinda stuff goes in here, but i want some feedback on a song i wrote yesterday, i know the recording is crap but thats not what im worried about, i gotta buy a new mic real soon...but anyways its just a rough recording waiting for new mic to make it good and to add more lead parts to it
http://www.myspace.com/wdhmusic
titled "jammin"


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sounds good - the balance between the lead part and rhythm part is good. The little part near the end sounds really good - starting around 2:15 or so? I'd move that closer to the front, and make it more of a main melody part, than having it near the end, where it might not even get listened to.


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

What software or recorder are you using to record with?...just wondering...the acoustic sounds pretty good if it was done with a cheap mic...its tough to record acoustic with a cheap mic.


----------



## Keendawg (Mar 27, 2006)

yeah i think i might move it closer to the beginning and add more rhythm parts, i donno yet. the rhythm to that part i improvised while recording, and then i played the track and came up with the lead part in 2 seconds. i think i might put it more in the middle, add some more lead parts and a solo and then play it again for the ending, cause it does sound good at the ending.
and im using audacity, it was really noisy after i first recorded, then i used the noise removal and it worked pretty good


----------

